# SOLD! 14’ NRS E-140 Raft W/Frame



## Mikeyay (Aug 29, 2020)

Howdy Howdy, 

I am in Durango, CO. Any chance you'd wanna meet in the middle somewhere? 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Bentleycoupe' (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi Mike,
Totally would have but it sold today. 
thanks for the message!


----------



## SROB34 (Dec 29, 2012)

Just an FYI Bentley, you probably want to update the forum post title to include SOLD so you don't continue to get people asking.


----------

